# dwarf onion



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

i bought one today, but a little hesitant to put with my p's. the word onion just sounds dangerous to put with fish.
anyonever done so?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

are you talking about Crinum thaianum? ig so they are perfectly safe and i use them in most my tanks


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

They're a cool little plant but need a moderate to high amount of light.


----------

